# heavily pregnant doe can't walk on rear leg???



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

I have a doe that is not putting any weight on her back left leg. She is due on Feb.6. She was like this in the morning when I woke up... I checked her leh and hoof... didn't notice anything out of the ordinary... her leg is not hot... all looks fine... no sensitive spots???? Later in the morning... she was walkining fine and then wallked fine all day... grazed and was fine now this evening she is doing the same thing... same leg??? Could it be the babies on a nerve :shocked: or something more serious???  
Thanks!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Could it be the babies on a nerve


 is very likely... :wink: :hug:

Pregnancy Toxemia is another ..... Occurs late in pregnancy. Loss of appetite, weakness, limping or swollen feet, laying around not wanting to stand, moaning. Generally occurs with does carrying large kids or triplets. Most of the nutrition is going to the kids and doe is deprived of nutrients. does she have any of these symptoms ? :hug:


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

Hope did this last year. She limped badly on one front leg. It disappeared after she kidded.


----------



## farmgirl42 (Jan 3, 2010)

Hi, Jess. In human anatomy, that would certainly be possible. But in a goat, I don't think the baby "rests" on the spine (where the nerves come out of the spine). I've been a (human) nurse for 21 years, but I've only had goats for 3 months - so I'm just guessing... :shrug: 

Maybe someone else on here will know? :?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

if she is otherwise acting and eating fine -- then yes I say its some kind of nerve pinch or it went to sleep after she had been laying down :slapfloor:


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

toth boer goats said:


> > Could it be the babies on a nerve
> 
> 
> is very likely... :wink: :hug:
> ...


Hmmm.... well she didn't eat any of her oatmeal this morning.... that was unusual... but I assumed that it was because she was in pain from a leg injury ( I had brought out the oatmeal when I noticed she wasn't walking on that leg.) Her leg is not swollen at all though.... just in case what would the treatment for preg. Toxemia be?? I've been thinking she is having triplets or possibly quads... since she is actually showing. When she has twins you can't even tell she is prego... she doesn't normally gain much. (She's a beefy girl naturally) :scratch:


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

Do you have any Nutridrench? That or corn syrup is a good start to preg. toxemia treatment. If that's what the problem is, she needs lots of sugar in her system asap. B complex is also good to give to boost her energy and appetite. 

She probably does just have a pinched nerve, but it would not hurt to give her a dose of nutridrench either way.


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

OK... I'll give her some goatade and b complex. THANKS!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Hi, Jess. In human anatomy, that would certainly be possible. But in a goat, I don't think the baby "rests" on the spine (where the nerves come out of the spine). I've been a (human) nurse for 21 years, but I've only had goats for 3 months - so I'm just guessing... :shrug:
> 
> Maybe someone else on here will know? :?


 It does happen with a doe in late pregnancy that is carrying multiples depending on positioning of the babies.... it can also happen... as a doe is delivering ...if it was a difficult delivery..... it is usually, temporary paralysis...



> Do you have any Nutridrench? That or corn syrup is a good start to preg. toxemia treatment. If that's what the problem is, she needs lots of sugar in her system asap. B complex is also good to give to boost her energy and appetite.
> 
> She probably does just have a pinched nerve, but it would not hurt to give her a dose of nutridrench either way.


 It would be a great idea ...to give her that stuff just in case....it is good that you are catching it early...if it is toxemia... good luck .... ray:


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Will she let you massage it? Even just her butt muscles if she wont let you do the leg.
My first year one gal was gimping around on one rear leg the last week of pregnancy. Back then I didnt know any better about the BoSe a few weeks before delivery.
If she seems to walk on eggshells especially in the front you may want to start some kind of calcium therapy. 
Last yr an older Boer doe started gimping in the front. Suspected possible toxemia. Called the vet who had me come in for CMPK injectable. She bounced back in a few days. Prior to CMPK she was not eating normally so got a few days f B.
Go ahead & get & use Nutra Drench if you dont already have it.
And yes, a rear leg limp CAN be a pinched nerve, good work checking for heat & any possible injury!


----------



## FantasticBeilingFarm (Jun 6, 2015)

*What ever happened with your pregnant goat that couldn't walk?*

Jess, I know this was several years ago, but I was curious as to what ever happened with the lameness in your heavily pregnant goat? I'm having the same issue. My vet has ordered some CMPK for her. She is still eating good. Free choice hay and grass and sweet goat feed. Although I should have done this sooner, I increased her goat feed frequency a couple days ago. I just figured she was getting plenty to eat since she would graze all day. But now she doesn't get out to graze anymore, so increased her sweet feed. She just has one back leg that's really wonky and the other back leg is getting worse. She's still mobile but it's very difficult for her to move around, almost just dragging the one back leg. She's a Nigerian Dwarf, first pregnancy, and VERY large. We're not exactly sure of Day 1 so we don't have her exact due date but ALL the signs are there right now for an any-day delivery. Any thoughts that anyone has would be appreciated.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Tractor supply carries the cmpk ...in the mean time..human calcium pills..tums..she needs it now...also get her propolyne glycol or a 50/50 mix of molasses and water..drench 30 cc twice daily.....


----------



## FantasticBeilingFarm (Jun 6, 2015)

Cathy, 
I'm not able to get to the TS for the CMPK yet. Hopefully vet will deliver that to me soon. (They're mobile) 

I did do the molasses and the first two days she sucked it up very fast. This morning she wasn't interested in it but she did still want her sweet goat feed. 

I did notice on the second day after molasses, she was up and out grazing for past two days. So although I think that made her feel better, her back leg is still wonky and she sits down with it all splayed out to the side. 

Just wanted to give an update. No other changes and still VERY pregnant.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I would keep with the molasses water mix since it seemed to help...hope your vet can get there soon...

best wishes


----------

